# food chain OR evolution of the species ?



## Franck Bronte

Hi,

Please, tell me,
I wonder what he's talking about when he talks about evolution :

이 순간 진화의 끝에 서있는
지상에서 가장 맛있는
존재처럼 느껴집니다

Big thanks

It comes from a korean movie :
_Castaway on the moon_ (김씨표류기 - 2009)
Directed by Lee Hae-Jun
Distributed by Cinema Service.


----------



## youngbuts

I haven't seen the movie, so I'm not so sure of my opinion. Nonetheless, let me have a try. 

 I think the speaker seems to believe the evolution of human species has been coming to end. He is likely to think he is standing at the final phase of the possible evolution. He seems to believe there will be no more evolution for human. In fact as long as I know, there is not a idiom like '진화의 끝에 서 있는' in Korean. So the sentence is vague like a poem even to me. Frankly, I can not say if the phrase '진화의 끝에 서있는' modifies '지상' or '존재'. It seems to me that either is possible or both are modified at the same time. But if I had to choose one, 지상 would be more probable to me. And The subject of 맛있는 존재 seems to be the speaker. 

So all the sentence is like the below to me.

He feels he is the most tasty or delicious being in the present world where humans' evolution has come to end. 

Is he so hungry in the movie as to want to eat himself? I can't find out why he used 'tasty' or 'delicious'.


So there is another interpretation of it.

He feels as good about himself as he's content to describe himself as delicious even though the world and the other people are running into end.

I thinks the key point is what or whom the '맛있는 존재' refer to. Just with what you post here, it is difficult to find it clearly. Accodrding to the context, it could be another thing or person. If the context don't have other referees, it is the speaker as I already said above.


----------



## Franck Bronte

youngbuts said:


> [...] I thinks the key point is what or whom the '맛있는 존재' refer to. Just with what you post here, it is difficult to find it clearly. Accodrding to the context, it could be another thing or person. If the context don't have other referees, it is the speaker as I already said above.



You're right. It refers to his body.

The hero ends up stranded on an island, being alone and isolated without phone, food or tv.
He had to eat bland foods as fish or birds to survive.
But for the first time since a few months,
he discovers a long-forgotten flavor : salty flavour.
In a a bold, daring and a bit borderline way :
the hero licks his body for salt and even gathers his sweat for salt flavoring.

The english subtitles says :


> _
> I feel like the most delicious thing at the top of the evolutionary chain.
> I'm damn delicious._


----------

